# Quick Drifters Sketch



## Ethevion (Oct 12, 2016)

So I watched the first episode of Drifters and found it to be an amusing anime. And you know what it means when you find an anime you like? That's right fan art... well, err, just a sketch for now.


Spoiler: Shimazu Toyohisa


----------

